# Jesus, how good is Auto Finesse® Rejuvenate?



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Tried it yesterday and wasn't that blown away, then I came back to the car a couple of hours later and looked again, jesus :doublesho looks like someone poured liquid paint on my car and it's not dried yet!

What should I put on top in what order? I have:

SRP - New Formula
Wet Glaze 2.0
Gtechniq C1.5
AF Quick Detailer

Or is all this not worth it?


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

note to self... stop reading threads like this, as sentences ''looks like someone poured liquid paint on my car and it's not dried yet!'' makes me want to go out and buy some right now...

also need some pics up fella..


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone help with the order of events?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you need a sealant or wax on top, out of those you've listed i believe C1.5 is a sealant..


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> you need a sealant or wax on top, out of those you've listed i believe C1.5 is a sealant..


This is what i would sudgest :thumb:


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

This is crying out for some photos....


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm fairly certain Wet Glaze 2.0 will compromise the bonding of C1.5. My impulse would be to top AF Rejuvenate with a wax or possibly a glaze followed by a wax.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds good, out of interest - how did you apply it, process etc?
I don't really know anything about the products you mention, but if you were able to buy some other stuff I would suggest some AF Tripple followed by AF Tough Coat if you have light coloured paint, or one of the AF waxes (I have AF Desire & love it) for darker colours.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

is he on detailing world?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks, im glad the products are living up to expectations, you will need to pop a wax or sealant on top ideally. go all out and go for some Tough Coat, im certain you will be equally if not more impressed :thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

i want i want i want


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow - ask the man himself :lol:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

dhiren_motilal said:


> is he on detailing world?


Who???


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

macmaw said:


> Who???


Lol, He was making a joke about the thread title


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Doh! Good one


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Will do it again and put pics up ne t time.

Not a lot impresses me nowadays but this stuff rocks.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

You are right a post like this is useless without pics so I ran out and quickly wacked some on the car, in 30 mins here is the wet look you get. It started to drizzle when I finished but you get the idea.

The things I do for DW.....

Sorry about the pathetic iPad pics.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

:argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

get a wax, or preferably tough coat sealant on top ASAP to lock in all your hard work otherwise it won't last long, rejuvenate does not contain any real protective properties.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Go for AF Tough Coat - the perfect partner to Rejuvenate :thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Can also give a try to the Wet Glaze since you've got it, and top with C1.5 or a wax. I'd go for the latter and choose something like Lusso Oro as an LSP.
It would suit your black finish well! :thumb:

ps: I love your car dude! Looks awesome! :argie:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Or top that with AF Tripple, & then AF Desire :argie:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

that does look nice.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Cheers.

I love the wet Glaze 2.0 so I will wack that on after another coat, then if it's warm enough the C1.5, if it's not warm I find it shades real bad.


----------

